# [URGENT] On Screen Keyboard not working



## rider (Jul 24, 2012)

I've some issue regarding to windows 7 in my laptop, the problem is the neither the windows on screen keyboard works nor the kaspersky internet security one.
Whenever I try to open windows on screen keyboard it shows C:\Windows\system32\osk.exe A referral was returned from the server.
And in kaspersky the keyboard pops up but whenever I click to type it doesnt works.
Help me!! I can not shop online. 

I also reinstalled my antivirus but the same problem. 

I found that kaspersky on screen keyboard is working on notepad but not in all browsers like firefox, IE 9 and chrome.


----------



## trublu (Jul 24, 2012)

what's the problem with your physical keyboard? Too paranoid to use it while shopping?


----------



## rider (Jul 24, 2012)

trublu said:


> what's the problem with your physical keyboard? Too paranoid to use it while shopping?



Have you never heard of viruses and malware comes from physical keyboard in windows? Why kaspersky give feature of on screen keyboard? hmm
If you don't know anything.. stop saying rubbish.


----------



## trublu (Jul 24, 2012)

brother, I didn't comment just to crack a joke on you or something. I wanted to know the reason why you didn't opt for the physical keyboard. I'm sorry if you feel offended in any way, but there's no need to burst out like that.


As for your argument, Kaspersky would have provided the feature as an added security measure, on top of the protection it already gives you. And the "viruses and malware" would be blocked by your anti-virus, won't it?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2012)

rider said:


> Have you never heard of viruses and malware comes from physical keyboard in windows?


never heard of it...virus/malware coming from keyboard.

vitual keyboard is for preventing keylogging in online transactions


----------



## trublu (Jul 24, 2012)

Exactly. Using a physical keyboard can expose the system to keylogging. Probably that's what the OP had in mind when he said "virus and malware". Then again, *that* is possible if one is a victim of phishing - correct me if I am wrong.

@rider : One more question, and I should say this before-hand that I don't want you to get angry again :

You do know Windows itself has an on-screen keyboard, don't you?


----------



## rider (Jul 24, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> never heard of it...virus/malware coming from keyboard.
> 
> vitual keyboard is for preventing keylogging in online transactions



So key-logging is not virus/malware?  I think you should read about keylogging LINK



trublu said:


> Exactly. Using a physical keyboard can expose the system to keylogging. Probably that's what the OP had in mind when he said "virus and malware". Then again, *that* is possible if one is a victim of phishing - correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> @rider : One more question, and I should say this before-hand that I don't want you to get angry again :
> 
> You do know Windows itself has an on-screen keyboard, don't you?



Please read the main post before commenting.


----------



## trublu (Jul 24, 2012)

Key-logging is not virus. If there's a keylogger monitoring your system (this is the simplest way I can put it), it records your keystrokes. Say I have managed to have a keylogger keeping an eye on your system  , then whenever you do an online transaction, the KL will record whatever button you press, in the same order. So you see, now I know all your passwords and account numbers. That's what it really is. Why would I want to harm your system when I have access to your money?

@rider, my bad. missed the windows part.


Found something. Try this and let me know if the windows on-screen keyboard works (even better if it fixes Kaspersky issue):

Start -> Run -> gpedit.msc
Now, go to Computer Configuration -> Security Settings -> Local Policies -> Security Options

There will be something like this towards the bottom :

*User Account Control: Only elevate executables that are signed and validated .*

If this is enabled, disable it.

P.S. I found this on another forum, and cannot validate its success.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2012)

rider said:


> So key-logging is not virus/malware?  I think you should read about keylogging LINK


Key-Logging is the term used for capturing key-strokes & has both good use & bad use.Its not a virus.
but the application/malicious code running in background doing all key-strokes capturing is a virus/worm/trojan etc.also known as Key-Logger 

& Hardware Keys don't transmit virus/worms its the software tool which does spread the havoc 


So,to conclude my statement.
All I can say is Virtual Keyboard is used when typing sensitive/confidential information online (passwords,codes etc) in mostly banking sites & shopping transactions.

for Normal use it alright to use Hard Keys


----------



## rider (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, for normal use normal keyboard keys are okay and I know its is not a virus but to use as per my main post I want to order something and I can't use on screen keyboard to avoid malwares or anything which is hazardous.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2012)

many of you seems to be misinformed about keylogging like most people so let me clear it for you.

keyloggers are of 2 types:hardware based & software based.

onscreen keyboard only protects against hardware based keylogger(a device attached between keyboard output & mobo input).no software protection can work against these devices.

windows onscreen keyboard is useless against software based keyloggers since it sends keystrokes just like a physical keyboard using windows API(files for simple understanding) which are monitored by software keyloggers.

because of above reasons online banking sites use virtual keyboard of their own instead of using windows one though even in this case there are ways to steal info.

read these to get a good idea:
Virtual Keyboard and the Fight Against Keyloggers : Palisade
Another story about keyloggers, virtual keyboards and virtual machines


----------



## trublu (Jul 24, 2012)

Personally, I never get the point of on-screen keyboards. I admit it's a secure method of doing these things, but it takes so much time that a person sitting next to you can guess what you just typed .


----------



## rider (Jul 24, 2012)

@whitestar_999 thanks for giving me info


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 24, 2012)

I have heard of many cafe owners using hardware key loggers, never got to see it though.


----------



## rider (Jul 25, 2012)

So, anybody knows how to fix error and allow on screen keyboard in windows?

Error: 





> C:\Windows\system32\osk.exe
> A referral was returned from the server.


----------



## kisame (Jul 25, 2012)

Try replacing the osk.exe.
You can get it from your win 7 dvd or image.
If you have win 7 iso,mount it.In sources folder,there is install.wim.Open it with any archiver.You will see your C drive type structure.


----------



## frankeric (Jul 25, 2012)

rider said:


> So, anybody knows how to fix error and allow on screen keyboard in windows?
> 
> Error:




hi there bud you can try third party on screen keyboard.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2012)

rider said:


> So, anybody knows how to fix error and allow on screen keyboard in windows?



do a windows repair


----------



## KDroid (Jul 25, 2012)

How about getting an on-screen Keyboard extension for your browser? Might do the work.


----------



## rider (Jul 25, 2012)

KDroid said:


> How about getting an on-screen Keyboard extension for your browser? Might do the work.



haha, so that the programmer get all the info what I'm typing.



kisame said:


> Try replacing the osk.exe.
> You can get it from your win 7 dvd or image.
> If you have win 7 iso,mount it.In sources folder,there is install.wim.Open it with any archiver.You will see your C drive type structure.



where to replace please explain?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2012)

rider said:


> where to replace please explain?


windows won't allow you to replace system files manually..
instead do system repair on boot or SFC scan


----------



## rider (Jul 25, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> windows won't allow you to replace system files manually..
> instead do system repair on boot or SFC scan



Do you want to say to repair the whole windows via DVD or something else?


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2012)

Start using Linux and use the physical keyboard.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2012)

rider said:


> Do you want to say to repair the whole windows via DVD or something else?



ya...won't take much time only 10mins using windows DVD 



ico said:


> Start using Linux and use the physical keyboard.



alternate path...dual boot


----------



## rider (Jul 25, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ya...won't take much time only 10mins using windows DVD
> 
> 
> 
> alternate path...dual boot



Should I use windows installer and install it in C: drive with windows?


----------



## KDroid (Jul 25, 2012)

@rider: Oh...That skipped my mind. 

Enter half of your password with physical keyboard and half with the onscreen keyboard. Problem Solved.  This is the best solution. You're making it a big deal, man. As whitestar said, using onscreen keyboard won't prevent keyloggers from knowing what you typed. Just search for a good anti-malware or a keylogger detector and run a thourough scan. After all, you're not typing Nuclear Launch Codes, are you?


----------



## kisame (Jul 25, 2012)

rider said:


> where to replace please explain?


IMO Linux is best.
Still,extract osk.exe from win 7 iso.Mount it.Open Sources\install.wim in archiver.Extract Windows\system32\osk.exe to any place.

Now go to C:\windows\system32.Take the ownership of osk.exe.Replace it with extracted osk.exe.Done.
Google for how to take ownership of an object.

PS:Would advise you to go linux if too much concerned about security.


----------



## rider (Jul 25, 2012)

how much installation size should I make for linux installation via windows?
Is 5GB enough for general use.


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2012)

rider said:


> how much installation size should I make for linux installation via windows?
> Is 5GB enough for general use.


seriously though, you've got a 750 GB Hard Disk and you're willing to allot only 5 GB? 

It's not enough imo.

And install Linux in its own partition at the end. Around 20 GB is good.


----------



## kisame (Jul 25, 2012)

^Yeah.5 gb is enough.He is only using it for browsing.


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2012)

^ True, but strictly for browsing. Ubuntu fresh install itself takes 3 GB. I'd prefer a buffer.


----------



## trublu (Jul 25, 2012)

rider said:


> So, anybody knows how to fix error and allow on screen keyboard in windows?
> 
> Error:



Did you try the solution I have given you in the beginning itself?


----------



## rider (Jul 25, 2012)

ico said:


> ^ True, but strictly for browsing. Ubuntu fresh install itself takes 3 GB. I'd prefer a buffer.



I installed ubunutu but nothing is working right, I can not use the internet, not play the mp3 file. 

Please somebody help me to provide me drivers?


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2012)

rider said:


> I installed ubunutu but nothing is working right, I can not use the internet, not play the mp3 file.
> 
> Please somebody help me to provide me drivers?


Internet should work fine. Driver and MP3 plugin is next stage.

How do you connect to the internet?

1) Switch on the modem which is connected via Ethernet. And the modem works. (PPPoE)
2) Modem is connected via Ethernet but you *dial* from the PC. (Bridged mode or Bridged PPPoE)
3) Wifi.


----------



## rider (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm using my hp laptop and always use wifi for internet.

And how I can run hp drivers to change screen brightness,actually it default set as max

Oh! I forgot my wifi is protected with a password, where to put wifi password in linux


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2012)

rider said:


> Oh! I forgot my wifi is protected with a password, where to put wifi password in linux


Top right corner. You should figure out.

If the option is unavailable, connect your laptop via Ethernet cable.

*After Internet is working,* open "Additional Drivers" window (you'll figure out) and install Catalyst and Wireless drivers from there. It will tell you to *approve* the download and then install by itself.



rider said:


> And how I can run hp drivers to change screen brightness,actually it default set as max


Your keyboard should be having keys to change brightness. Use those.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe members of Kaspersky Lab Forum (Powered by Invision Power Board) will be able to help you


----------



## rider (Jul 25, 2012)

ico said:


> Top right corner. You should figure out.
> 
> If the option is unavailable, connect your laptop via Ethernet cable.
> 
> ...



Okay I'll do.
keyboard brightness keys open but unable to low the brightness.
Thanks

I tried to install drivers automatically but the installation failed 
So, i downloaded from AMD website and now installing after 30min it is half done. Linux is very very slow.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 25, 2012)

Best solution is :

*Method 1:*
Step1 : Type in random order. If your password is *riDer* type it *ribre* then move your mouse over the third and fourth characters and replace them with *De*

Any keylogger will log it incorrectly and you will remain safe.

Step 2 : Do the same in entering your Credit Card No. etc.

*Method 2:*

Type all your CC details in a notepad offline. 

Copy them to your online form at the time of checkout.

*Note:* 

1. Using Linux is not a good solution for online purchase.

2. You must use a ONE TIME password verification with your mobile to be safe.

3. Every transaction you perform an alert should be posted on your registered mobile no.

4. Always use https: to do the transaction.


----------



## kisame (Jul 25, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> *Note:*
> 
> 1. Using Linux is not a good solution for online purchase.


Writiing login details in plaintext is not safe practice.Avoid it at all costs.

Linux is better because of low market penetration.Because of this hackers dont target it.


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2012)

rider said:


> I tried to install drivers automatically but the installation failed


Go to Additional Drivers.

It must have given you to options.

1) AMD Proprietary Catalyst (Post-release updates)
2) AMD Proprietary Catalyst

Activate the second one. Not the first one. Post-release updates one will never work.



rider said:


> So, i downloaded from AMD website and now installing after 30min it is half done. Linux is very very slow.


No, this is not the way to install driver in Ubuntu.

Do what I said.

Regarding the slow part, I told you one thing. Create a separate ext4 partition at the end and install it there. "Not as a software in Windows filesystem."


----------



## rider (Jul 26, 2012)

okay thanks! again I'll try.. should I format Hp recovery partition because I created hp recovery discs?

One more thing what is the procedure to run windows software on ubuntu?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 26, 2012)

^No need to format recovery partition.


----------



## rider (Jul 26, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^No need to format recovery partition.



Now I unistalled linux from windows, so should I reinstall ubuntu to C: drive where the windows is?

And what is the procedure to install coolsense (a windows) software on linux

I have listen about wine software but never used.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 26, 2012)

Being paranoid never helps. If you are so scared of shopping online, stop doing that!
After so much time on the TDF, you should have serious knowledge of the processes running on your system and you should be able to distinguish trustworthy processes from rogue ones, to secure your valuable data.

There is no way keyloggers can be stopped from tracing your secret information if you have one sitting on your system.
As said in some previous posts, there are both hardware as well as software keyloggers, so, you are safe nowhere. Your hardware keyboard as well as your software on screen keyboards both are not safe.
Please correct me if I'm wrong. AFAIK,
Most banks/financial organizations use their own on-screen keyboards, which are mostly Java Based which transmits the data in an encrypted form (Using AES 128 or 256 bit encryption format) to the JVM (Java Virtual Machine) sitting on either the server or on the client's system. This is the reason, most java based websites do not store usernames and passwords. Once your data is transmitted and your session has expired, it clears every trace about you.


----------



## rider (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm not paranoid actually it's my bro card which I'm using he is afraid of all online shopping with a keyboard.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 26, 2012)

Honestly, if you are that paranoid, then you better not shop online at all..

and afaik, you dont need to have coolsense on all the time. Maybe during gaming.. But then you wont be gaming on the linux OS right? Then why coolsense?
there is a thread somewhere else on this forum about enabling GPU switching on Ubuntu. just follow tha and set the Intel gpu to be active. Thats more than enough.


----------



## rider (Jul 26, 2012)

Stop it guys don't call me paranoid, I'm not even afraid of ordering something without anti-virus.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 26, 2012)

Man! we (collectively) are sorry for hurting your sentiments. I understand your fear, since you're using your brother's card, and no one would like to be blamed for such a thing as an economic loss to someone else resulting out of his/her activity. I think, you need to get a bank account and a debit card for you in case you already don't have it. In case, you do, go ahead, try it with your debit card. Believe me, it's absolutely safe, until you don't leak out your password to someone/somewhere you shouldn't. I myself have been doing online transactions for almost past 3 years, and almost all my bills, phone, data and digital tv recharges are done online.
As far as your brother is concerned, try showing him this Flipkart's TVC - No Kidding No Worries


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 26, 2012)

rider said:


> Stop it guys don't call me paranoid, I'm not even afraid of ordering something without anti-virus.




i wont go any further on this.. but what you are is what i call paranoid. Sorry for being insensitive...

and FYI, I do shop online too. For me and for some of my friends. I don't have an AV at all..

No. Don't reinstall onto C. (It wont be called C drive from inside the linux anyway)
Make a separate partition, say atleast some 5GB and install on it. The ubuntu disk itself can do the partitioning (and much better too). The partition must be of ext4 type (its a format like the ntfs and fat systems that you know on windows) install ubuntu on this partition (you'll need to know the partition sizes to recognise them when installing ubuntu)

And if you have the recovery disks made you can delete the recovery partition.


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2012)

rider said:


> Now I unistalled linux from windows, so should I reinstall ubuntu to C: drive where the windows is?
> 
> And what is the procedure to install coolsense (a windows) software on linux
> 
> I have listen about wine software but never used.


Wait for a week or so. I'll write a guide.

Second, don't install any "Windows" software on "Wine" in Linux. Linux is not Windows. Everyone needs to get rid of that mentality.  Look for native alternatives.

Software like VLC Player, Opera, Chrome etc. are all natively available.


----------



## rider (Jul 27, 2012)

Alright! waiting for it


----------



## sonicexy@gmail.com (Aug 3, 2012)

Using the onscreen keyboard will not prevent keyloggers know your type.


----------



## praveen1248 (Aug 8, 2012)

rider said:


> I've some issue regarding to windows 7 in my laptop, the problem is the neither the windows on screen keyboard works nor the kaspersky internet security one.
> Whenever I try to open windows on screen keyboard it shows C:\Windows\system32\osk.exe A referral was returned from the server.
> And in kaspersky the keyboard pops up but whenever I click to type it doesnt works.
> Help me!! I can not shop online.
> ...




I think it is a good thing you are avoiding using actual keyboard while shopping, but i had one doubt,does the anti virus "kaspersky " you have also protect against form grabbers??


----------

